# Xbmc 12 build error



## bluetick (May 27, 2013)

Trying to build xbmc 12. I've tried doing `make clean` and rebuilding ffmpeg. Everything shows to be up to date with the latest portsnap versions.

TIA


```
8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 00:39:29 UTC 2012     
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

CC      libavcodec/vcr1.o
CC      libavcodec/vmdav.o
CC      libavcodec/vmnc.o
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_p_mb_intfr':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:3818: warning: 'dmv_y' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:3818: warning: 'dmv_x' may be used uninitialized in this function
CC      libavcodec/vorbis.o
CC      libavcodec/vorbis_data.o
CC      libavcodec/vorbisdec.o
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_p_mb_intfi':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4030: warning: 'pred_flag' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_b_blocks':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4305: warning: 'interpmvp' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4305: note: 'interpmvp' was declared here
CC      libavcodec/vp3.o
CC      libavcodec/vp3_parser.o
CC      libavcodec/vp3dsp.o
CC      libavcodec/vp5.o
CC      libavcodec/vp56.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:184: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:228: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:272: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:325: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:429: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:537: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:670: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:714: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:846: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:885: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:919: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:959: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1009: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:3811: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4217: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4586: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4839: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5092: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5345: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5853: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
gmake[2]: *** [libavcodec/vp5.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:296: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:502: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:561: Error: `(%r8d,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:650: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1807: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1980: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
gmake[2]: *** [libavcodec/vp56.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/portdowngrade.uh9ZiON/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.0/lib/ffmpeg'
gmake[1]: *** [ffmpeg] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/portdowngrade.uh9ZiON/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.0/lib'
gmake: *** [dvdpcodecs] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/portdowngrade.uh9ZiON/multimedia/xbmc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/portdowngrade.uh9ZiON/multimedia/xbmc.
```


----------



## bluetick (May 27, 2013)

Current portsnap result.


```
CC      libavcodec/v410dec.o
CC      libavcodec/vb.o
CC      libavcodec/vble.o
CC      libavcodec/vc1.o
CC      libavcodec/vc1_parser.o
CC      libavcodec/vc1data.o
CC      libavcodec/vc1dec.o
CC      libavcodec/vc1dsp.o
libavcodec/vc1dsp.c: In function 'ff_vc1dsp_init':
libavcodec/vc1dsp.c:803: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
libavcodec/vc1dsp.c:820: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
CC      libavcodec/vcr1.o
CC      libavcodec/vmdav.o
CC      libavcodec/vmnc.o
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_p_mb_intfr':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:3818: warning: 'dmv_y' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:3818: warning: 'dmv_x' may be used uninitialized in this function
CC      libavcodec/vorbis.o
CC      libavcodec/vorbis_data.o
CC      libavcodec/vorbisdec.o
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_p_mb_intfi':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4030: warning: 'pred_flag' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c: In function 'vc1_decode_b_blocks':
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4305: warning: 'interpmvp' may be used uninitialized in this function
libavcodec/vc1dec.c:4305: note: 'interpmvp' was declared here
CC      libavcodec/vp3.o
CC      libavcodec/vp3_parser.o
CC      libavcodec/vp3dsp.o
CC      libavcodec/vp5.o
CC      libavcodec/vp56.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:184: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:228: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:272: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:325: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:429: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:537: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:670: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:714: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:846: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:885: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:919: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:959: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1009: Error: `(%r8d,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:3811: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4217: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4586: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:4839: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5092: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5345: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:5853: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
gmake[2]: *** [libavcodec/vp5.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:296: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:502: Error: `(%esi,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:561: Error: `(%r8d,%edx)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:650: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1807: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
{standard input}:1980: Error: `(%esi,%eax)' is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression
gmake[2]: *** [libavcodec/vp56.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.0/lib/ffmpeg'
gmake[1]: *** [ffmpeg] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.0/lib'
gmake: *** [dvdpcodecs] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 27, 2013)

Show your make.conf

Just run `% cat /etc/make.conf` and paste here the output.


----------



## bluetick (May 27, 2013)

```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```


```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€ xbmc-12.0 â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
                            â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] AIRPLAY          AirPlay support via libplist                        â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] AIRTUNES         AirTunes support via libshairport                   â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] AVAHI            Zeroconf support via Avahi                          â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] CEC              CEC adapter support                                 â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] EXTERNAL_FFMPEG  Use external ffmpeg                                 â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] HAL              HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) support            â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] LAME             LAME MP3 audio encoder support                      â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] LIBBLURAY        Blu-ray discs support via libbluray                 â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] LIRC             Infrared remote control support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] MYSQL            MySQL database support                              â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] NONFREE          Enable non-free components (rar, ccx, ffmpeg)       â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] PULSEAUDIO       PulseAudio sound server support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] RTMP             RTMP protocol support via librtmp                   â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] SFTP             SSH SFTP support via libssh                         â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] SMB              SMB protocol support                                â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] VAAPI            VAAPI (GPU video acceleration) support              â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VDPAU            VDPAU (GPU video acceleration) support              â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] VORBIS           Ogg Vorbis audio encoder                            â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] WEBSERVER        Build and/or install internal web server            â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜ â”‚
                            â”œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”¤
                            â”‚                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                           â”‚
                            â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 28, 2013)

What GCC version are you using?

Please, show output of `# pkg_info -Ix gcc` to see what gcc port version/s you have installed next to the gcc in the base system.

P.S. You've pasted the port configuration options.


----------



## bluetick (May 28, 2013)

```
â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€ ffmpeg-0.7.15,1 â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
                            â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] AACPLUS           AAC support via libaacplus                         â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] ALSA              ALSA audio architecture support                    â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] AMR_NB            AMR Narrow Band audio support (opencore)           â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] AMR_WB            AMR Wide Band audio support (opencore)             â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] CELT              CELT audio codec support                           â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] DEBUG             Install debug symbols                              â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] DIRAC             Dirac codec support via libdirac                   â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] FAAC              FAAC AAC encoder support                           â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] FFSERVER          Build and install ffserver                         â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] FREETYPE          TrueType font rendering support                    â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] FREI0R            Frei0r video plugins support                       â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] GSM               GSM codec support                                  â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] LAME              LAME MP3 audio encoder support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] OPENCV            OpenCV support                                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] OPENJPEG          Enhanced JPEG graphics support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS  Use extra compiler optimizations                   â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] RTMP              RTMP protocol support via librtmp                  â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] SCHROEDINGER      Dirac codec support via libschroedinger            â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] SDL               Simple Direct Media Layer support                  â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] SPEEX             Speex audio format support                         â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] THEORA            Ogg Theora video codec support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VAAPI             VAAPI (GPU video acceleration) support             â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VDPAU             VDPAU (GPU video acceleration) support             â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] VORBIS            Ogg Vorbis audio codec support                     â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VO_AACENC         AAC audio encoding via vo-aacenc                   â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VO_AMRWBENC       AMR Wide Band encoding via vo-amrwbenc             â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] VPX               VP8 video codec support                            â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [ ] X11GRAB           Enable x11 grabbing                                â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] X264              H.264 video codec support via x264                 â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â”‚ [x] XVID              Xvid MPEG-4 video codec support                    â”‚ â”‚
                            â”‚ â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜ â”‚
                            â”œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”¤
                            â”‚                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                           â”‚
                            â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```


----------



## bluetick (May 28, 2013)

gcc-4.6.3


----------



## cpm@ (May 28, 2013)

You should enable EXTERNAL_FFMPEG option in multimedia/xbmc port in order to use multimedia/ffmpeg.


----------



## bluetick (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, building again.


----------



## cpm@ (May 28, 2013)

Note that if you want show *ANY* port configuration options, please, use `# make showconfig` command to do that.

```
[CMD]# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc && make showconfig[/CMD]
===> The following configuration options are available for xbmc-12.0:
     AIRPLAY=on: AirPlay support via libplist
     AIRTUNES=off: AirTunes support via libshairport
     AVAHI=on: Zeroconf support via Avahi
     CEC=on: CEC adapter support
     EXTERNAL_FFMPEG=off: Use external ffmpeg
     HAL=on: HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) support
     LAME=on: LAME MP3 audio encoder support
     LIBBLURAY=on: Blu-ray discs support via libbluray
     LIRC=off: Infrared remote control support
     MYSQL=on: MySQL database support
     NONFREE=off: Enable non-free components (rar, ccx, ffmpeg)
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
     RTMP=on: RTMP protocol support via librtmp
     SFTP=on: SSH SFTP support via libssh
     SMB=on: SMB protocol support
     VAAPI=off: VAAPI (GPU video acceleration) support
     VDPAU=off: VDPAU (GPU video acceleration) support
     VORBIS=on: Ogg Vorbis audio encoder
     WEBSERVER=on: Build and/or install internal web server
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

IMHO is more enjoyable to read


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

bluetick said:
			
		

> ```
> gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade/portdowngrade.uh9ZiON/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-12.0/lib'
> ```


Looks like you are running this through ports-mgmt/portdowngrade, you might not be building the latest XBMC from ports.


----------

